# Howdy from Miami



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Snookyjjjjjjjjjj said:


> Just wanted to come on here and say hello to all my fellow fisherman. I recognize alot of names on here and have personally met alot of you. I mostly fish offshore nowadays, but i do own a old Challenger skiff and plan to bring her back to life here in the near future. Anyways look forward to interacting with you all and maybe wetting a line every now and then.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeremy M


The Snookster and I have been trading emails on the subject of our respective Challengers. Great to have you back on here. I will try to get your photos up in a day or two.


----------

